# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  Small lump on Whites Tree Frog?

## Michael

Anyone know what may cause a small lump on a whites tree frog? It's soft to the touch, it developed just the other day. When the frog is brown, the lump is always green. The frog is eating normally, and doesn't seem to be behaving oddly.

----------


## Frogger00

Very strange. These frogs always keep us on our toes don't they? If the frog is acting normal and eating good, I would say don't worry about it. If anything else changes, then I would be worried. One of my frogs got a bunch of green spots for a week or two and then they went away, he's fine. Good luck!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## irThumper

That's not just a "green spot" though, it's a lump, and not in a spot you would expect it to be if it were a swallowed insect. Hopefully this is something that will resolve on it's own, but if it gets larger or starts to effect him adversely you're looking at a visit to the vet. I hope he'll be ok!

----------


## Frogger00

> That's not just a "green spot" though, it's a lump, and not in a spot you would expect it to be if it were a swallowed insect. Hopefully this is something that will resolve on it's own, but if it gets larger or starts to effect him adversely you're looking at a visit to the vet. I hope he'll be ok!


I know it's not a green spot, it's a lump. I was just using that as an example that these things can resolve themselves. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## irThumper

Got that, just wanted to specify for clarity  :Smile:

----------


## Stephanie

I was reading online that sometimes those bumps can host worms so be aware of this if things get worse. I hope this is not the case. Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Michael

Hopefully it is not worms.. when I get time I am going to do a complete breakdown and cleaning of the enclosure. I've been spot cleaning feces but maybe I need to just start the terrarium over..

----------


## irThumper

Considering that you might want to go ahead and put him in a simple QT tank set up (paper towels, minimal decor) to observe him, since you'll need to move him to do a full breakdown anyway.

----------


## Stephanie

Happy clean tank equals happy frog!

----------


## Michael

> Happy clean tank equals happy frog!


Well, the tank is clean really. I remove feces daily.. it's planted, I don't think a dirty tank is the cause here. I really do not know what caused this lump really. The other frog is perfectly fine, I just removed the driftwood from the tank not even a month ago and cleaned it with boiling hot water. It's a 57 gallon tank with only two frogs in it, so they have ample room. So I'm a kind of at a loss as to what caused this.

----------


## Stephanie

well sounds like your right on track so it's def tough. The only answers may come from a vet worse case scenario if things go wrong. Maybe your frog with work this out on there own. I've heard of that in some cases.

----------


## Michael

The lump has been getting smaller. It looks like it's going away, I think there was an abcess of some sort, either way it seems to be getting better.

----------


## Stephanie

That's great! I'm glad to hear that hope all stays well!

----------


## Michael

Bad news unfortunately, the lump is back again, same size but in a different spot on the back. This frog is not eating, not overly active and somewhat lethargic. I don't see any drastic weight loss but since the frog is not eating I assume that is right around the corner.

I have already completely broken down the terrarium, replaced all the substrate, cleaned all the plants and wood, so I know the enclosure is clean. I was doing a little research and it could very well be a bacterial infection under the skin. My biggest fear is that it may be a parasite/worms under the skin but I have no idea how to really treat that without a herp vet, which I do not have one near me.

From reading the First Aid site I believe the issue may be the following:

Doesn't eat, loses weight, is listless, has lumps or other irregularities on the skin. 
 Bacterial infections.
Treat  with ENROFLOXACIN  (BAYTRIL) Put 8 drops in 125ml Tepid water. Put a  lid on the bowl and  make sure the frogs head stays above the water.  Duration: 15 min. each  day for 6 days.

Sounds like that is the medication I would need for this frog. I think I need a prescription for it though, so I may need to contact Dr. Frye since I do not have a herp vet near me. I still have Flagyl on hand but I am not sure this would be effective.

Any thoughts/recommendations are welcome. I am considering moving this frog to a hospital tank setup when I have time to set one up. I've filled out the "Trouble in the Enclosure" questionaire to see if maybe something is wrong with their environment..

1----what 'kind' of frog is it ( what species) / Whites Tree Frog
2----please include a photo of the frog / See original post.
3----Please include a photo of the frog's current enclosure / See below
4----size of enclosure ( W" x D" x H" ) 25" x 18" x 25"
5----# on inhabitants - ( if there is another frog --- is there a size difference ? ) / 2 roughly the same size
6----has or was the frog kept with a different species or with any other tank mate / Nope
7----is there a new tank mate----was the new tank mate quarantined / Bought together, same enclosure
8----what is the typical humidity level / 80%.. trying to get this lower
9----what temperature is maintained / 82F in the day 76F at night
10---what is, specifically, being used to maintain the temperature of the enclosure / 50 watt heat lamp and a water heater kept under the false bottom
11---describe the enclosure lighting ( very specifically) / Finnex Ray2 LED Light
12---describe enclosure maintenance ( water changes, cleaning etc) 
13---what kind of water is used 
-----for misting / Treated tap water but I very rarely mist
-----for the frog's soaking dish / No dish, water area provided by false bottom
-----is de-chlorinator used / what brand / Seachem Prime
14---material(s) used for substrate - be very specific / EcoEarth
15---enclosure set up:
-----if recent - describe how the enclosure was cleaned / complete removal of substrate, replaced with fresh EcoEarth, washed all wood with hot water and washed plants off with tap water
-----plants( live or artificial) if artificial plants are used are they plastic or fabric / live plants
-----describe wood, bark , and background materials / there is wood in the enclosure
16---when is the last time the frog ate / about a week ago
17---have you found poop lately / yes but probably from the other frog
18---how often is the frog fed / every other day
19---what size feeder is given / large crickets about the span of the frogs head
20---what other feeders are used as treats / nightcrawlers
21---what is the frog's main food source / crickets
22---do feeders roam free in the enclosure or is the frog bowl fed / fed via tongs or glass bowl
23---vitamins - what brand and how often / ReptiCal Multivitamin powder
24---calcium - what brand and how often / Repashy Tree Frog Calcium powder
25---was the frog without calcium for any period of time / No
26---approximate age of the frog 
27---how long have you owned the frog / Less than 1 year (since June 2014?)
28---who cared for the frog before you / Pet store
29---is the frog wild caught or captive bred / not sure
30---how often the frog is handled -- are gloves used ( what kind of gloves) / very rarely handled, no gloved used just clean wet hands
31---is the enclosure kept in a high or low traffic area / low traffic
30---has or was the frog properly quarantined (yes or no) / yes
-----for how long / a few weeks
32---has the frog been treated with any medication: Yes
-----for what / protozoa infection and worms
-----name of medication / Panacur (Febendazole) & Flagyl (Metronidazole)
-----for how long / don't remember just followed instructions provided by vet
-----what dose / see above, could check medication as I still have it but just followed instructions
-----was medicantion prescribed by a herp vet / yes, Dr. Frye

Enclosure image.. http://s27.postimg.org/rdzl0t0ya/IMAG0827.jpg

----------


## Lija

Bad news  :Frown:  unfortunately you need a vet asap. Hard to say from these PCs, but yes you are correct, it's either abscess or spargana, very common in wc Indonesian whites. Both cases to be treated surgically. Based on localization it more likely spargana, intermittent form of tapeworm. Don't worry though it's not contagiuos to either you or anybody. No need to rip a tank apart too. 
 Without a vet, it all depends on what is that exactly, if spargana it will go through the skin in the environment and die, if abscess, well it can go the same way or get smaller and go away. The question if a frog will be able to survive that.

----------


## Michael

Could my other frog catch this if it is spargana? Should this frog be placed in a hospital tank?

----------


## irThumper

Anyone know the answer to this? Have someone on the White's Tree Frog Lovers FB Group who's frog looks like she has this Spargana  :Frown:  Not good. Michael, have you seen anything come out of the lump that looks like a thread or strip of skin?

----------


## irThumper

Oh crud! Looks like this actually CAN be transmitted to humans, so wear gloves when handling your frog or anything it it's environment, and use an alcohol based hand cleaner afterward, just in case  :Frown:  Sparganosis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## irThumper

Another document regarding this parasite http://www.herpetologynotes.seh-herp...pages69-71.pdf

----------


## irThumper

http://frogs.org.au/community/viewto...d2b201822bc68c

----------


## Michael

> Anyone know the answer to this? Have someone on the White's Tree Frog Lovers FB Group who's frog looks like she has this Spargana  Not good. Michael, have you seen anything come out of the lump that looks like a thread or strip of skin?




I've not seen anything come out of it. It seems like the same thing that happend a while back but now it's back and it is bigger. Luckily the frog has not lost any amount significant weight but I still cannot get him to eat.. I am leaving a few roamers in his tank every night with the hope he is eating a few crickets. Without a vet locally to check it, I am not really sure what more I can do other than wait it out.

----------


## Michael

Sort of a good news update, I decided to just put him in a 10 gallon tank alone with some crickets, he ate one right away. I'll let him sit in there for an hour or two and see if he can eat.

I know this may be grasping at straws but I do still have Panacur anti-parasite powder.. would mixing that with warm water and soaking him in it do any harm?

----------


## Michael

http://s30.postimg.org/gks7ldgyo/IMAG0847.jpg
http://s30.postimg.org/qw4ke18o0/IMAG0848.jpg
http://s30.postimg.org/hcuvkkl5s/IMAG0849.jpg

Looks like the lumps are starting to go away. I contacted Dr. Frye and he suggested Flagyl, Panacur (though it may not be effective it would not hurt to try it) and Baytril. I have everything except the Baytril so I think I may order some Monday. Anyways it looks like it is starting to heal, he still won't eat (I did see him eat one cricket, he may be eating roamers but too stressed to tong feed?) but he's still not losing weight really.

Has anyone had this with their Whites Tree Frog, is this a sign of improvement? Should non-pain relief Neosporin be used here?

----------

